# Second sit with a 6



## AllAmerican (Sep 14, 2018)

Broke an 0-6 drought from last season on my second HOT sit in September.  12 yards, spined him, he semi circled to my right out to 20 yards, as soon as I had an ally way, I let my 480 grain arrow rip, lung shot and it was over quick!  Thankful for God, and my wife dealing with my hobby.  Best part was my boy yelling, "Deer! Daddy, yayyyy!"

62" Hoyt 19" Satori Riser, Black Max 2.0 Meds, set at 45#, Zwickey Eskilite 135 gr 2 blade, 100 grain brass insert, GT 500 Hunter, (3) 5" parabolic feathers, 480 gr total, 10.6 gr per pound.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 15, 2018)

Congratulations on getting the job done.  Nice deer!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 15, 2018)

Co grata.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 15, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 15, 2018)

Good job man!!! Nice deer. Look at yuz.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 15, 2018)

Attaboy.   Good deer.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2018)

Mighty fine!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 15, 2018)

Great Job Man, Proud of you!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 15, 2018)

Good job! Congrats!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 15, 2018)

Excellent harvest


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2018)

Good job


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 15, 2018)

thanks again, I'm looking forward to seeing your success stories, be safe, good luck out there!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 16, 2018)

Nice deer buddy


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 16, 2018)

Stump Shooter said:


> Nice deer buddy


Thanks SS


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2018)

Congratulations. Very nice touch with the symbolic Last Bite.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 17, 2018)

Good job man, Congrats


----------



## Milkman (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## dutchman (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 17, 2018)

Good job man!!! excellent


----------



## LamarRJ (Sep 17, 2018)

Congrats again dude!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations. Very nice touch with the symbolic Last Bite.



Thanks for letting me know... I was wondering what that was called.  TJ Conrads spoke about that last year at the TBG Banquet during his France Bow Hunting Presentation.  "Last Bite", I like that.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 17, 2018)

Barebowyer said:


> Good job man!!! excellent



Thanks bud


----------



## GrayG (Sep 19, 2018)

Nothin wrong with that. Congrats!


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 23, 2018)

Awesome job!  Great start to 2018.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 24, 2018)

Congrats on a fine animal!  Love the "Last Bite".


----------

